

Sass vs. SCSS: Which Syntax is Better? - jlong
http://thesassway.com/articles/sass-vs-scss-which-syntax-is-better

======
waffle_ss
Neither; I used to use SCSS, but have moved on to LESS
(<http://lesscss.org/>).

One thing that always annoyed me with SCSS is having to explicitly tag classes
with the `@mixin` keyword before being able to use them elsewhere as a mixin.
LESS doesn't make you do that.

~~~
nathos
the @mixin delineation is quite deliberate. See Nathan Weizenbaum's comment at
the bottom of: <http://nex-3.com/posts/83-sass-and-less#comments>

Also, one of the most powerful features of Sass today is @extend, which is
something that Less definitely does not have: [http://sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_REFERENCE.html#ex...](http://sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_REFERENCE.html#extend)

~~~
waffle_ss
Thanks for the info. I actually do very little with CSS (should have mentioned
that / written with a more ignorant slant); in fact the _only_ reason that I
started using Less is because of that simple mixin feature.

I can definitely now see that Sass/SCSS is where it's at if one needs to do
anything non-trivial with CSS. Guess I should really get back to using it over
Less, as the basic syntax is almost identical anyhow.

~~~
nathos
Check out Compass when you get a chance and prepare to have your mind blown:
<http://compass-style.org/>

As far as Sass vs. Less goes, I think it's great that both projects exist and
are being improved and adopted at such a rapid pace.

Less certainly borrowed some early ideas from Sass, and in turn SCSS syntax
almost certainly exists because of Less.

